# Dexcom and the Aviva combo pump. Does anyone use any apps to calculate insulin to enter into the



## Pachner82 (Jan 8, 2018)

Dexcom and the Aviva combo pump. Does anyone use any apps to calculate insulin to enter into the pump?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 8, 2018)

Hello Pachner

Welcome to the forum!

As I'm sure you know, the handset/meter for the Combo doubles as the linked BG meter and requires a blood result to access the bolus wizard.

There are other bolus meter wizards (eg the Insulinx and Freestyle Libre handset) but these too would require a fingerstick.

If you are wanting a bolus calculator to bolus from a Dexcom G5 without fingerstick sample, then something like the mySugr one might suit you.

Any reason why you are wanting to avoid fingerstick checks with meals? All continuous data is subject to a bit of lag and there will always be discrepancies between fingerstick results and sensor data (even the newer systems). Personally I do the 4x (inc bedtime) checks with meals to keep an eye on sensor results and for calibrations - though my Medtronic is happy to accept keyed-in data for the bolus wizard, so I'd be able to go from sensor data alone if I wanted to.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 8, 2018)

Pachner82 said:


> Dexcom and the Aviva combo pump. Does anyone use any apps to calculate insulin to enter into the pump?


Has the advice changed regarding using CGM readings to make clinical decisions i.e, bolus/corrections?
Personally I would not risk this as have never found the dex that accurate.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 8, 2018)

I’m pretty sure the Dex G5 is cleared for bolusing by the FDA in the US. 

Never used Dexcom, so I’ve no way to compare. Most of my Enlites are certainly accurate enough to base corrections on (as are most Libre when I wear them). But I am keen to check with fingerstick a few times each day and always use blood for meals myself.


----------



## Pachner82 (Jan 8, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hello Pachner
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...



Hi Mike thank you for your reply. I think Dexcom have confused me, they said because our pump does not allow you to enter in blood readings we wouldn't be able to use the full function. But your right I think we need to blood test for meals and then maybe we could use an app for snacks etc. 
We have been using the Libra but have found it to be very inaccurate so hoping that the Dexcom is going to be better for my daughter.


----------



## Pachner82 (Jan 8, 2018)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Has the advice changed regarding using CGM readings to make clinical decisions i.e, bolus/corrections?
> Personally I would not risk this as have never found the dex that accurate.


HI Sue, thank you for your reply, I have been told that the Dexcom has be cleared for insulin admission but because we are on the combo we can't enter the blood result so we will just keep testing fingers. we were wanting it more for the alarms anyway.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2018)

You can do a Bolus calculation on the Combo meter without a test - it asks you if you want to test when it hasn't found one, to which you may answer yes or no.  Answer No and  it wll give you the amazing maths result that with a ratio of 1u to 10g, you need 4u.  However if you do the test anyway only then can it take into account the fact that your pre-meal is 3.9 or 27.3 and adjust the bolus accordingly.

Roche algorithms only link to other Roche algorithms and that's that - you'll have to wait till you are due a new pump and get a different make, if you want pump and CGM to communicate.


----------

